# Happy New Year!



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
10 years ago today, I found this forum and the DFW group. Life takes me near and far, but I find that I always circle back to aquariums.
Thanks to everyone who moderates, administrates, maintains, and posts to this forum. I've learned a lot and managed to keep many plants and fish alive based on the information I've found here. 
May your 2015 be everything you want it to be!
Kris


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Happy New Year APC!


----------

